# Cottage cheese!



## Kaddy (May 6, 2014)

Hi I live in the UK, have read on here that it is ok to give cottage cheese? I gave Hector the tiniest amount, he actually didn't like it! But mentioned it over here, and have been told it is a big no no? I'm worried now that I have upset his tummy? He literally had a tiny lick, will he be ok, he is 11 weeks old


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I think a tiny lick will be ok. But keep in mind hedgehogs are lactose intolerant and feeding them any milk products is really a bad thing. I wouldn't offer him anything else milk based in the future.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I think European hedgehogs can tolerate milk. 

I would wait for verification from someone in the UK. Maybe Mrs. Tiggeywinkle's website has something? (it's a famous rescue in the UK)


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

He should be okay with a lick. I agree with the above and would avoid any dairy-based foods.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Both cottage cheese and yogurt are "okay" according the free hedgie book by westcoasthedgehogs in moderation. I think the bacteria in both help digest milk. I am lactose intolerant to the extreme, a bowl of cereal and I am pretty on the toilet for the next hour. Sorry for the tmi but I can eat both dairy products with relative ease so I think you are okay. If I do decide to give my hedgie any, I will keep an eye on her poops just to make sure. I know how bad it sucks and I wouldn't want her to experience any of the symptoms I have to go through. Of course, as it has been mentioned. Sometimes it's better to just avoid dairy altogether.


----------

